# when to test immunes after miscarriage



## hanjobee (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi there I had a natural miscarriage two weeks ago and am due to start a fresh ivf cycle at Argc in march. Was wondering how soon is too soon after a miscarriage to test the immunes ....Dr was a bit vague and said wait a fee weeks but then said wait till after next period so I was a bit confused. He then said at the end of the consult to get it done asap as it might need treating before we start the next cycle. Can anyone enlighten me ??!


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi hanjobee,

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss  

I just wanted to direct you to some areas of FF that may be of particular use to you and where you may have a greater chance of finding the answer to your specific question.

Diagnosis » Immune Issues & Investigations:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0

Regions in England » London » ARGC - Welcome, Waiting, Monitoring Chat:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=314042.1170

Pregnancy Loss, Stillbirth or Neonatal Loss:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=12.0

Treatment support » IVF (and index to sub-boards):
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0

I hope you manage to find the help and support you need 
I wish you all the best, and lots of luck 
Anj x x


----------

